# Glass



## Tsarvo (Jan 28, 2014)

This is what I'm meant to be doing but instead I'm reading soap books  






It's a bit warmer in the house than the studio


----------



## CaraCara (Jan 28, 2014)

Are those beads you're making?


----------



## Tsarvo (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes and pendants....... And anything else I can do with Molton glass


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 28, 2014)

Very pretty, I have a cousin that does glass blowing and makes amazing things.


----------



## ourwolfden (Jan 28, 2014)

Very pretty!  I have a kiln in my basement and I made a lot of slumped wine bottles and a buddy of mine that blows glass gives me his scraps to make into jewelry.


----------



## lsg (Jan 28, 2014)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 2, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## Tsarvo (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## kaliquen (Mar 11, 2014)

Lampworker here too!  I've been making beads off and on for 9 years or so.  Love the little octopus!


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 11, 2014)

OMG! These are so cute!!!!! If I had those ( which I am not very fortunate ) I would place these in my keychain!!!!


----------



## Susie (Mar 12, 2014)

Those beads are gorgeous!  And the octopi are sooo cute!  I so admire(and envy) people who are coordinated enough to work with fire!  Me, I am the klutz that would be spending large amounts of time in the ER.


----------



## BabyPickles106 (Mar 12, 2014)

These are so cute.  Do you do other figures?


----------

